# Seafrance best fares ever! I think not.



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Just received the latest blurb from Seafrance announcing their "best fares ever": £90.00 standard return + £30.00 approx supplement for Van (not much difference to last years fares) and they have to be booked and paid for by April 13th.

They don't seem to have let the cheaper operators influence their fares at all. Perhaps it's because they are introducing a new ship the 'Seafrance Berlioz' and someone has to pay for it.

In the past we have always used Seafrance, because they were the cheapest operators-we hadn't heard of 'Speedferries' at the time...not anymore.
Until they bring their fares down in line with the competition, they wont be getting my dosh. :wink: 

Texas.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

These days most of us can access prices over the internet, most people will shop around, a "more luxurious ship" wouldn't induce me to part with a premium, after all it's just a means of crossing water to me and I object to being a "captive audience" being ripped off for food and drink. I should have thought with the opening of the channel tunnel they would all be at each other's throats to undercut..... but I don't know what the cost of using the tunnel is.

Just need to make sure you book sufficiently far ahead to secure the dates you want, for the better priced deals.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The only throat they were at Gill was Speedferries for refusing to join the cartel


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

How true this is Hedge, I believe that both the ferry operators have shares in the Chunnel, so whatever way you go they win and you lose!
John


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

> The only throat they were at Gill was Speedferries for refusing to join the cartel


oh I see.. the plot thickens....

Gill


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

P&O website quoted £112 Dover Calais return. Got it for £80 through www.intofrance.co.uk with P&O. Going next week.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt 'ojibway' the P&O prices are still good until the 18th April I think. I must get a couple of crossings booked.

Thanks again.

Rod


----------



## 91264 (May 1, 2005)

We booked a week ago, £50 return for August 15th 6pm, return 26th at 10am. What are the boats like? I have heard so many conflicting stories.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Happytheman said:
'We booked a week ago, £50 return for August 15th 6pm, return 26th at 10am. What are the boats like? I have heard so many conflicting stories'.



Which company 'boat' do you mean Happytheman?

Texas


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? I don't see what difference the boat makes. To me it's just a means to cross a piece of water that has to be crossed as cheap as possible. If I wanted a Cruise ship I would book a Cruise. :roll:


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I would be quite happy to do my stint at the oars, if it would bring the price down. :wink: 

Texas


----------



## 91264 (May 1, 2005)

Texas said:


> Happytheman said:
> 'We booked a week ago, £50 return for August 15th 6pm, return 26th at 10am. What are the boats like? I have heard so many conflicting stories'.
> 
> Which company 'boat' do you mean Happytheman?
> ...


Never asked the name of the boat, just paid my money. It was with seafrance though.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*seafrance*

went to dover on the 27 june got return ticket from eurochange office returning 25july.on seafrance.arrived at dover at 2.45.on the ferry at3.15.hadnt booked tickets in advance.great service and the price was 105£....aido


----------



## 92540 (May 1, 2005)

Travelled from Dover to Boulogne with Speedferries in October last year(2004) booked on line and was quoted £85:00 return, great says I , at that price I will "Fight the Pirates" (even cheaper than I can get accross with P&O and I am a stockholder with P&O and get a good discount.) but just to be on the safeside I rang speedferries to check height,length & width allowance, told the operator that my van, a Laika, is 6.4mtrs long 2.9mtrs high & 2.3mtrs wide, no problem says she that will go on easily but just let one of the crew know before you board, if it wont go on we can help you book onto one of the other operators ferries and will refund your fare. Duly arived at Dover, informed crew member about size he said no problem with the length or width but he would guide me on in order to check the height, plenty of room to spare at least 0.3 metre clearance.
On our return home, dearly beloved and I decided to book again for August this year, booked on line, filled in all the relevant details, sent credit card details for payment and then sat back feeling very smug about the ammount of money we had saved by "Fighting the Pirates".
12th August this year we again turned up at Dover,drove to the Speedferries check in gate and then our trouble started, we were stopped by the check in operator saying that we had set off his alarm, we were too big to go on the sea cat, now I have to admit that my dearly beloved has put on a bit of weight since we last travelled but I am pretty certain that the van is stil the same size but alas no ammount of talking would change the operators mind, it transpired that during the months between us booking the tickets and actually travelling (or not as the case may be) they had imposed a 2mtr max width restriction and had not bothered to inform me about this, I had no alternative other than to accept a refund and dash round to P&O to try and book a sailing. The moral to this story is "BEWARE! NOT ALL PIRATES FLY THE JOLLY ROGER"


----------



## Magnor (May 1, 2005)

Re Eurotunnel price- I leave next week for France / Spain. Tried to book online as usual. The new variable pricing policy seems to be variable in one direction - guess which way!
May / June this year had return for £124. Now it seems to be more like £146 minimum. I don't like boats (or at least my stomach does not) but at price shown maybe I will buy sea sick tablets.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

You can still get £38.00 return with Norfolkline 

Ralph


----------

